
Where can I find the simulator code for 'Operating systems three easy pieces' - ssaga
I recently downloaded &#x27;Operating systems 3 easy pieces&#x27; by Andrea and Remzi. The book contains some simulator problems which require us to run some python program and understand the output. I couldn&#x27;t find the code anywhere in the book supposedly it was provided in some media along with the hard copy. Anybody knows where can I find the code for these simulators?
======
jungletek
Did you even try google, or the author's web-page dedicated to this book? Just
sayin'...

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/)

